# BMX bike



## model-a (Oct 8, 2012)

I found a 1970s or so BMX bike close to where I live,vin # HC5-613873 you can see it on CL Harrisburg N.C. or Charlotte  CL, any info would be great Thanks.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 8, 2012)

Please post photos (or the CL link) or it will be hard for anyone to help you.  Thanks.


----------



## model-a (Oct 8, 2012)

*Bmx*

It's on CL Charlotte, under Harrisburg N.C.


----------



## macr0w (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn Bro!!!

I hate to say it but that thing is a wreck.

It looks like a dept store bike that has been in a lake for the last 30 years.

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/3304055435.html

I would not give a good $100.00 for that.


----------

